# internal



## j12racer (Dec 17, 2009)

any internal upgrades on the p95?? just curious,,, idont crap about this gun


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

What kind of upgrades are you hoping to find?

Given the issues you're having after disassembly etc. I think you should call Ruger.
They should be able to at least walk you through reassembly and you can ask them all about any upgrades. 
Any modification would most likely be the result of a recall, IF there were a needed modification it would probably be listed here: Ruger Safety Announcments.

Edited to add: We still need to know WHICH Ruger P95 you have to give you more accurate info.


----------



## j12racer (Dec 17, 2009)

yeah im goin down to elk castle (gun range/gun store/ gunsmith) to see what they have to say.. ill take em the gun and all that.. as far as upgrades i was just curious as in trigger (is there a smoother trigger) my intentions are not to change the gun up right now i mearly am just curious as to what all i can upgrade later donw the road after i get several rounds through it.... thanks 


i still have not looked to see what model it is... i know this as of right now.. it says P95 on the slide and thats is. no DC or anything like that.....


----------

